# Sending US tax return via registered mail



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I'm an American living and working in Spain, and it's time to get my US tax return on its way to the IRS. I can't efile because I have a NRA spouse (or does anyone know of any software that will accept a NRA spouse?) so I have to send a paper return. I know the address to use is the one in Austin TX. What I'd like to know is would there be a problem if I sent my return via registered mail, ie requiring a signature upon receipt? In the past I have sent my return using regular mail, but we've been having some mail problems lately and I'd feel better sending it registered if it's possible. 
Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you want to try to e-file, try TaxAct or one of the e-filing services that can deal with foreign addresses: http://photos.state.gov/libraries/france/5/irs/efiling.pdf

Apparently you can e-file with an NRA spouse (and TaxAct allows you to put NRA where the ITIN is called for), but unless you give them a name for your spouse, the IRS system will reject the e-filing. (I filed real early this year - it's possible this has been corrected since then. Can't hurt to try.)

You can send your return registered. I know there's a "policy" for how they deal with those, but I'm not sure of the details. (They may just stamp the receipt rather than someone actually signing it.) Somewhere buried in the instructions is a street address you can use, say if you want to send your forms in FedEx or other overnight delivery service. (Always struck me as overkill - but if you really want to make sure they arrived and are willing to pay for it....)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> Apparently you can e-file with an NRA spouse (and TaxAct allows you to put NRA where the ITIN is called for), but unless you give them a name for your spouse, the IRS system will reject the e-filing. (I filed real early this year - it's possible this has been corrected since then. Can't hurt to try.)


Why would the IRS correct something that's working correctly?



> Somewhere buried in the instructions is a street address you can use, say if you want to send your forms in FedEx or other overnight delivery service. (Always struck me as overkill - but if you really want to make sure they arrived and are willing to pay for it....)


It probably is overkill for most individuals, but that courier delivery option is often very, very important to wealthy taxpayers and large corporations, particularly those expecting significant refunds.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you want to try to e-file, try TaxAct or one of the e-filing services that can deal with foreign addresses: http://photos.state.gov/libraries/france/5/irs/efiling.pdf
> 
> Apparently you can e-file with an NRA spouse (and TaxAct allows you to put NRA where the ITIN is called for), but unless you give them a name for your spouse, the IRS system will reject the e-filing. (I filed real early this year - it's possible this has been corrected since then. Can't hurt to try.)


Thanks! I'll give it a try.


----------

